
“Proof-Of-Work” Proves Not to Work (2004) [pdf] - max10541
https://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rnc1/proofwork.pdf
======
max10541
I'm curious to know how relevant this study is to the tech used today...
Especially cryptocurrencies..

~~~
gdne
It isn’t relevant to crypto. This is specifically about spam email mitigation.
I don’t agree with their conclusion, which is “we can’t reduce spam to the
level we’d like without imposing undue burden on legitimate senders so we
shouldn’t do it at all”. The “all or nothing” doesn’t make sense. They never
consider things like whitelists (legitimate senders need to do zero work),
different levels of work required for different senders (eg a sender’s IP
address isn’t recognized so dramatically increase the work requirements), etc.

